# What would you do - The sequel



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It could not look any nicer. I think your design idea is better than the original.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely two thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure looks fine to me. Beautiful stitch. Well done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great and creative result. I love it.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! 2 thumbs up.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry, wasn't yelling. Caps lock was on


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Looks just great.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

2 thumbs and 2 big toes up!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nrskrachet said:


> Sorry, wasn't yelling. Caps lock was on


I think in this case yelling is acceptable! :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks wonderful


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's absolutely out of this world. You've done a wonderful job on it, and unless you tell your secret no one but you, and all of us on KP will know!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it, I can't see anything wrong with it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!! I love it!!! The workmanship is exquisite!!!! I'm so happy you didn't frog it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all.....THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I love it as well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Without a doubt Thumbs Up


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW, WOW, WOW!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks absolutely fantastic! You are doing some truly beautiful work.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Great work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I think in this case yelling is acceptable! :thumbup:


I agree, its a wonderful piece of work (I do love arans)


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Like I said before, " :thumbup: :thumbup: ".


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

It is Georgous! Absolutlly beautiful as it is.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Two thumbs up. It looks like a very difficult pattern.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Thumbs up from me....it looks fabulous


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it. Sometimes mistakes look better than the original.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it is excellent


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it. If I had three thumbs it would get all three. beautiful I love the way you have done it. I would not have the patience.

Di
Australia


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's awesome,beautiful aran,keep up your beautiful jumper. :thumbup:


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Glory be, I'd leave that alone -- it's such an outstanding piece of work!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Definately a thumbs up. Just perfect


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's so very lovely!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm glad you are not frogging it. It looks beautiful. It makes the cables pop up nicely.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks lovely to me from the photo no one but you knows of any mistake , use it wear it and don't tell.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I love Starmore patterns; never a mistake and their customer service is wonderful, too. (Virtual Yarns, that is.)


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thumbs up! for sure!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thumbs up -- wait -- that's two thumbs up from me! I would never have guessed that you made a mistake.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is really lovely! Wonderful job!!!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful. It would have been a crime to have undone it. It is an original.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Since I only have two, it'll have to be two thumbs up! I think it looks great.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It's beautiful - I wouldn't have changed a thing about it !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Pattibe, that is a beauty, I love it. I'd like to see it in person someday! I live in Orange County not too far from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Many thumbs up!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

No frog for sure


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

It's just stunning


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Turned out great!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks beautiful. I am sure if you frog it it will cause more hassle


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern - who would know it's not done "according to the pattern"?


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucky mistake - it is beautiful.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, it's a great mistake, or not a mistake, a great new pattern


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, it's a great mistake, or not a mistake, a great new pattern


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good I love cables it will only you who knows when you wear it


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just went and looking at the pattern on Ravelry. Yours looks so much nicer. Your pattern really pops. You did not make a mistake, you made an improvement. I really love the ribbing. I decided I would not pay that price just for the ribbing pattern.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Totally wonderful. What a great piece of work!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Leave it, it is a gorgeous.


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not only is it beautiful, but you now have a designer sweater!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

A masterpiece!


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great! You should be very proud of our work. We all make mistakes that ends up being a beautiful mistake.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


 :thumbup: All I can say is, "I wish my knitting mistakes could turn out to be such a cool looking design feature." It's so interesting to look at and I'm sure it's better than original pattern. It just makes everything else stand out more and I find it hard to stop looking at it. I'm so happy you did not frog it. 
Next time I make an error, I'm going to look at it twice and see if I can come up with something as unique 
Doesn't it give you confidence too? Realizing you made a mistake and turning it into your own piece of art! Beautiful job.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool design. I like it.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Two thumbs and two big toes up!!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the enter pattern looks FABULOUS & really shows up better !
You do beautiful work! Someone will wear it with joy!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful work. Glad you didn't frog it. Now you have a unique design of your own. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

It looks like it's supposed to be that way. Perfect!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

It turned out beautiful! Don't you love those kind of "mistakes"?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I like it also. There is no rule, is there, that says the purl side is always the wrong side. It just offers a different texture.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like the pattern was that way.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!
2 thumbs up from me!!!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Think this is how they should have written the pattern in the first place.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantabulous! Could use more thumbs at this moment! Such a pattern is not one to do on " automatic pilot". :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Leave it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Thumbs up! It looks great.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## imabubbe (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Definitely thumbs up and I wish I had more thumbs to put up. They are not around when I need them, only when trying to learn a new technique.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

How many thumbs up can I give you? I could borrow dog paws to count as extras. Lovely, lovely job. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely lovely. Wish I could knit things like this.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I think in this case yelling is acceptable! :thumbup:


And I agree!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Definitely up. It looks wonderful.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thumbs Up All The Way


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Definite two thumbs up! It looks awesome.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Thumbs up!!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks quite stunning. No one would ever know


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful-no mistakes that I can see!! Thumbs up!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Sometimes our "mistakes" make for unique design elements. I love reverse stockinette stitch.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Thumbs up. Definitely .


----------



## Sandygrl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love it! I wish I were that talented. Big thumbs up!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I like it. You've done a great job, even tho the pattern may be wrongly made, it looks great the way it is.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

You did absolutely the right thing cos it's fabulous. Another designer might very well have made that choice in the first place. It's all just variations of the same basic stitches isn't it


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Thumbs up! This is the way the pattern should have been written to begin with :thumbup:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

It looks cool!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Definitely a thumbs up - that is gorgeous ;-)


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! You have done an amazing job! Congratulations! I love it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

It's magnificent just as is!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's beautiful. Glad you didn't frog it.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful. The reverse stockinette really makes the pattern pop.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it looks FABULOUS!!!! Glad you decided to love it as is!


----------



## huib (Feb 24, 2013)

All thumbs up


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  HIGH FIVE!!!!!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

It wasn't a mistake, it was a pattern modification.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

It's beautiful. I love it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Its lovely - I couldn't have planned a better mistake!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Two thumbs up! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Carol1042 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know how this sweater is "supposed" to look, but your work is fantastic. Admittedly, I don't have your skill level, but I vote to keep it.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful! I could knit something like that but it would take me forever! For that reason alone I probably would never take on a project like this but you have done a great job and it is so pretty.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

since i don't do that kind of wonderful knitting i couldn't tell there was any kind of mistake.LOOKED GOOD TO ME!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

it's beautiful as is


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: A double thumbs-up from me, too.
It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

How can I thank all of you for your kind words without sending everyone a PM. Thank you...I appreciate it so much. I will post one more time when I finish. Just two sleeves and neck and then I am done. As the flight attendant said as we took off from LAX.....Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great. Love the ribbing


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know what the original pattern looked like, but your rendition is just beautiful!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great. Love the ribbing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

I think your "creative design" looks fabulous!


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> It could not look any nicer. I think your design idea is better than the original.


Agreed, it's great. I'll join the thumbs up brigade. I always get a kick out of adding my own variation to any pattern; bet you do too now.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice. I love the pattern you have created.


----------



## rosiebear (Jan 3, 2012)

Its lovely the way it is. I heard that the Amish women make a deliberate mistake on their work because they feel only GOD is perfect.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Magnificent! I wish we lived closer, so that I could see it in person. Absolutely Magnificent. (Mistake, what mistake?)
Be happy, you did GOOD.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome job. No one would ever know. It is beautiful.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Marilyn40 said:


> Magnificent! I wish we lived closer, so that I could see it in person. Absolutely Magnificent. (Mistake, what mistake?)
> Be happy, you did GOOD.


Yes, we do live a wee bit apart, but if you're ever in California.....


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

It's really gorgeous. What work! Congratulations!


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

It's really gorgeous. What work! Congratulations!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Absolutely scrumptious!!!

Dot


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

It is quite uplifting to see so many of you wonderful people simply HAD to acknowledge the extraordinary beauty of this sweater. I feel like I've made a trip to a museum, simply because I needed my beauty-longings refreshed. Thank you!


----------



## ruthless (May 10, 2013)

I love it. I like the texture it adds to it!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just went and looking at the pattern on Ravelry. Yours looks so much nicer. Your pattern really pops. You did not make a mistake, you made an improvement. I really love the ribbing. I decided I would not pay that price just for the ribbing pattern.


This is just what I was thinking...an IMPROVEMENT :wink: pat yourself on the back for your creativity and wear that beautiful sweater with great pride! My goal is to someday be able to make a simple cabled sweater, so I'm very green with envy over your skill :thumbup: :thumbup: Lynn


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

WOW - great job! I especially love that ribbing in the waist.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

That is one fantastic piece of workmanship!!!!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love her patterns. Many I've seen are done in the round. Could this one be done that way?


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

IT'S GORGEOUS, keep going!!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think your "mistake" was a real improvement on the design! My mistakes usually don't turn out to be a good thing. . .


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> This is just what I was thinking...an IMPROVEME:wink: pat yourself on the back for your creativity and wear that beautiful sweater with great pride! My goal is to someday be able to make a simple cabled sweater, so I'm very green with envy over your skill :thumbup: :thumbup: Lynn


Thank you. Funny, this sweater is actually a lovely olive green, not the dull color that shows up on the picture. Believe it or not (aside from my boo-boo) this is very easy to do. All cables are just 12, 16 or 38 row repeats. Once you do it once, you don't even have to look at the charts. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thumbs up from me, it's absolutely gorgeous :-D :thumbup:


----------



## marymo4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

What mistake? I don't see any mistake! I think it is absolutely gorgeous and you should be very proud of it!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

It's beautiful, glad you kept it.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!!!!! Well done!!!!!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

It's beautiful, glad you kept it.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

A "design element" that I imagine looks even better than the original pattern. Good decision! It is beautiful.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

It's stunning - absolutely thumbs up - I think the reverse pat gives it an extra dimension and really sets off the centre panel! What's more, yours is now unique and nobody will have one the same.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your pullover is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Thank you. Funny, this sweater is actually a lovely olive green, not the dull color that shows up on the picture. Believe it or not (aside from my boo-boo) this is very easy to do. All cables are just 12, 16 or 38 row repeats. Once you do it once, you don't even have to look at the charts. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


It's kind of you to encourage me...I've done a single cable scarf to ease my way into cables, but it's daunting to imagine remembering so many crosses and counts on each row...I so love the look and texture of your sweater, I may just HAVE to give it a go..Thanks, pattibe  Lynn


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: beautiful!


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

lOOKS GREAT. Wonderful job.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Definite both thumbs up.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it is just beautiful and only you would ever know!!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Just beautiful. Love the way the pattern came out. Definitely a thumbs UP!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

alwaysforyou said:


> It's kind of you to encourage me...I've done a single cable scarf to ease my way into cables, but it's daunting to imagine remembering so many crosses and counts on each row...I so love the look and texture of your sweater, I may just HAVE to give it a go..Thanks, pattibe  Lynn


If you've done one cable you can do them all. You will love the satisfaction you get from seeing the design work up!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thumbs up...thumbs up.....it is beautiful .


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

It turned out beautiful glad you left it .


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

OMG. How truly beautiful your project is. Would that all "mistakes" turned out as well. I am impressed!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

it is beautiful and well done . love the color also.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks lovely to me.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

The reverse stitch makes the cables really pop. Glad you left it.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it just as it is. Beautiful work.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous and I, too, can see absolutely nothing wrong with it! Congratulations on such beautiful work!


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

looks good


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Two thumbs up, from here!


----------



## lbezoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh my! It is absolutely stunning! The "pattern" is so beautiful and your stitchwork is flawless! I love it. Definitely two thumbs up!! Wow!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad you left it as is. Lovely job!

Hazel


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Top Job!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## knittinglottie (May 29, 2013)

What a lovely pattern design. You did a great job. It is beautiful. Knittinglottie


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect pattern and knitting...lots of work involved...just exquisite!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I could make a mistake and have it come out looking like that. That is terrific. All my mistakes creates a Frog. lol
Sue


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto all of the above. As a consummate Aran/Irish knit addict, I love what you have done to make it your own.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Stunning - absolutely a keeper!!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Definitely thumbs up!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks great to me


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Without a doubt...........its BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## gsnider4 (Jul 2, 2013)

Leave it like it is. It's very beautiful.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

It's lovely. Glad you didn't frog it. It looks so good


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

It is simply stunning, great job and you " design" feature is perfect!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

thumbs up from me too!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## crochetnutt (May 14, 2011)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


Can you post a picture of what it was suppose to look like.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

crochetnutt said:


> Can you post a picture of what it was suppose to look like.


If you go to Ravelry and put in Alice Starmore's Aranmor, you will see other peoples finished projects. There are good examples of how she designed it and what it "should" look like.


----------



## crochetnutt (May 14, 2011)

pattibe said:


> If you go to Ravelry and put in Alice Starmore's Aranmor, you will see other peoples finished projects. There are good examples of how she designed it and what it "should" look like.


Thank you


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Love it and would actually love to have this pattern.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not positive of what it is suppose to look like but it is just gorgeous... wonderful work..


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wasn't in on the "mistake" to begin with, but I have looked at the Ravelry pattern and again at yours and I must be befuddled. First of all, your work is beautiful, intricate, AND I can't see any "mistake." Forging on was right on!!.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

both thumbs are up it looks absolutely amazing great job


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

joankav said:


> Love it and would actually love to have this pattern.


I would love to share it, but copyrights prohibit. It is in the Alice Starmore Aran Knitting Book, New and Expanded Edition. Some may consider it a bit pricey, but when you amortize it over how many projects you WILL want to make out of this book, it's really not so bad. This is my second. I made the St. Enda for my 18 y.o.grandson and he loves it. There are several more I plan to complete, not to mention some beautiful shawls, stoles and wraps. The book is a small treasure.


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

thumbs up for me..very nice


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You have taken "design opportunity" to new heights. It looks fabulous and is a beautiful piece... can't wait to see it all together...


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have taken "design opportunity" to new heights. It looks fabulous and is a beautiful piece... can't wait to see it all together...


I should have it done by the time we get home from Great Britain on August 4.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so stunning! It is gorgeous just as it is.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


 :thumbup: can't even tell it was made wrong. Good job


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thumbs, 2 hands and feet up from me Great job! I've knit a few of Alice Starmore's patterns and you need to have your wits about you to follow one, but the end results are worth it.


pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

glorious


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

DON'T YOU DARE FROG IT!!! And Yes, I am yelling!

I love the sculpted-look result, it is truly stunning. Took my breath away, seriously. Best stitch definition and overall continuity I have ever seen. And the color shift from row to row is amazing. I can't keep my eyes off of it. 

Gotta go back through all these other posts to see if you posted the pattern's name, yarn used, yardage, ndl size, etc., and exactly how you succeeded with reverse stockinette to create this gorgeous sweater. 

Very well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

It is beautiful, glad you did not frog it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

most definitely thumbs up!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Thumbs, 2 hands and feet up from me Great job! I've knit a few of Alice Starmore's patterns and you need to have your wits about you to follow one, but the end results are worth it.


Thanks. The back is almost done too. I am just afraid it is going to be a little boxy?? What has been your experience?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it looks beautiful!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Great for you.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Thumbs up all the way. You did a gorgeous job.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


You know, I looked at the pattern on Raverly and to be truthful, I don't see your mistake. Love to see the finished product.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it just the way it is! Glad you didn't frog it.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> You know, I looked at the pattern on Raverly and to be truthful, I don't see your mistake. Love to see the finished product.


The center section was suppose to be knit on the right side. For some reason, I purled on the right side, but it seems to have worked out okay. I will post when done...probably about 3 or 4 weeks from now. We're off to Great Britain on Sunday for 2 weeks...so might not get much knitting done. Lot's 'o yarn shopping though, I hope!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

I love it! And if you hadn't have told me this was not the original design I would never had guessed. The cable sits up very nicely on the reverse stockinette.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


beautiful!!!


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks just as beautiful as the first picture you posted only bigger!!! It is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the finished project, with you wearing it with a big smile on your face!


----------



## smgendels (May 13, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

pattibe said:


> So many of my wonderful friends on kp gave me advice on what to do about my knitting "mistake" on my Alice Starmore Aranmor pullover. Some will recall that I got a ways up the back and realized that I have made the center pattern in reverse stockinette stitch. It is suppose to be knit on the front. I asked if you thought I should frog it and start again the "right" way. Overwhelmingly, you told me to leave it, you liked it. Several of my fellow knitters have asked recently what I ended up doing, so I thought I would post and share with you the completed front - the back is 80% complete and done in reverse like the front. So what do you think now. Thumbs up? or ??? No, I am not going to frog it! :lol:


I think that is the prettiest sweater pattern I have ever seen. It is breathtaking! Where did you find that pattern? You probably posted before but I missed that thread.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

your sweater is a lovely masterpiece. i just love it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

MaryA said:


> I think that is the prettiest sweater pattern I have ever seen. It is breathtaking! Where did you find that pattern? You probably posted before but I missed that thread.


I mentioned the book that the pattern is in on Page 15. I am still just overwhelmed with the outpouring of support, comments and, of course, the fantastic compliments. Everyone is just so nice!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

The reverse stocking stitch makes the centre pattern stand out and looks superb. One up on the original as I think the centre pattern would get lost in ordinary stocking stitch.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

looks lovely xx


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, doesn't need to be changed at all


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it is beautiful. What a complicated pattern.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Very talented! Beautiful work


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

I think it is absolutely gorgeous, would never even think of frogging this!!!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

thumbs up! beautiful


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Frog that/ OMG ! Never! it might not be Alice Starmore's design.....but it looks like a great combo of intricate Aran style motifs. Wear it with pride. Joan 8060


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

You don't plan to carry the knitting pattern around for people to compare are you? I don't know what the original is like but I really like the sweater you're knitting.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> You don't plan to carry the knitting pattern around for people to compare are you? I don't know what the original is like but I really like the sweater you're knitting.


Yeah, no, probably not. I just have to avoid running into Alice Starmore. Probaby won't be a problem. :lol:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Yeah, no, probably not. I just have to avoid running into Alice Starmore. Probaby won't be a problem. :lol:


I think you're just as good if not better!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

justfara said:


> I think you're just as good if not better!


Thank you, Fara. High praise. I appreciate it.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Like it! leave it alone. you are unique!!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful work, go with"your" design


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

It's much better that way. It's beautiful work and could be in a gallery. I love the ribbing section too, going to swipe that stitch for a sweater I'm planning for my daughter.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TeeneeBee said:


> It's much better that way. It's beautiful work and could be in a gallery. I love the ribbing section too, going to swipe that stitch for a sweater I'm planning for my daughter.


It's a neat ribbing. I plan on using it again too.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

beautiful glad you left it, looks amazing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your "design feature" made this unique.
Congratulations!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I like it just fine, and would probably have done it that way myself, on purpose.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Thumbs up, baby! Keep knitting! :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful with a :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

2 Thumbs up from me!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

knittingtheresa said:


> Thumbs up, baby! Keep knitting! :-D


Two paws up?


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Love it, I can't see anything wrong with it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have to agree. If you don't tell anyone no one will know the difference.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

A definite thumbs up from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks lovely can't wait to see the finished jumper


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks beautiful to me, don't see a thing wrong. Love the design.


----------



## ptcrosby (Dec 27, 2012)

I love it - I don't see anything wrong with it either. Wish I could do that....


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

ptcrosby said:


> I love it - I don't see anything wrong with it either. Wish I could do that....


If you can make a cable, you can do it!


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it is fabulous. I certainly would wear it happily.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:thumbup: Glad you continued it asyou were doing it and the backas well. Honestly, do not tell people you boobooed as you cannot tell. It looks great!!!!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

It is gorgeous. So glad you didn't frog. You're doing a really great job of knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No need to change any thing. :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

YES! 

Actually, IMHO, it looks better than the original. And here's why, IMHO, it is. 

In yours, all the backgrounds are purlside. They all "respectfully" step back" and let the cable work show clearly. 

In the first version, only the center background is knitside -- it clashes with the others and competes with not only the center cable work, but with the entire piece.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it too.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I love it! I think you did a perfect job. Looks like an original and you made it all yours!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

The sweater is truly beautiful, from the design, to the workmanship and the color!! So glad you didn't frog. Two thumbs up for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thumbs up. It is really a special knitting project.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it.  (and I was one of the ones saying to leave it)


----------

